# WLAN Server einrichten



## BAD_ANGEL (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
da ich studiumbedingt sehr viel programmiere, hätte ich gerne ein zentrales Speichermedium im meinem Netzwerk....da dachte ich an einen Server.
Ich wollte das ganze auch auf wlan aufbauen weil ich auch einen WLAN-Router habe(keine ahnung ob der mir überhaupt was für mein vorhaben nutzt). Ich hab irgendwie nich wirklich ne vorstellung wie ich das ganze aufbauen soll.router vor server schalten ,server vor router....wenn das wlan nich wäre wüsste ich wie, aber so...baruch ich den wlan router überhaupt noch oder kann mein server das übernehmen. And now the final question

Ist Windows 2003 Server dafür geeignet?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!!

Mfg BAD_ANGEL


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Mai 2007)

Du richtest dir Windows 2003 als Server ein, und schliest den normal mit nem Netzwerkkabel an den Wlanrouter an.
Generell sehr simpel das Ganze.


----------



## BAD_ANGEL (13. Mai 2007)

danke für die fixe anwort.

also versteh ich das dann richtig das mein Server garnichts mit routing zutun hat

und wie kann ich dann von aussen auf meinen Server zugreifen


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2007)

Ja, deinem Server ist es recht egal wo er steht, das Routing übernimmt der Router. Du solltest dem Server aber eventuell eine feste IP zuweisen.

Nehmen wir mal an du richtest einen FTP Server ein, in dem Fall musst du Port 20 + 21 im Router auf die IP deines Servers weiterschalten.
Wenn du keine statische IP von deinem Provider hast, brauchst zu zusätzlich noch etwas wie DynDNS.org, dort kriegst eine subdomain (zB meinserver.DynDNs.Org) die auf deine IP weitergeleitet. Die meisten Router unterstützen mitlerweile DynDNS.org und melden Anderungen der IP automatisch an DynDNS. (natürlich erst nach dem man es im Router Setup so eingestellt hat)
Alternativ gibt es auch kostenlose Clientsoftware für Windows die diese Aufgabe übernimmt, wobei der Router immer die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## BAD_ANGEL (15. Mai 2007)

thx for help


----------

